# Who Has Had Sex With A Prostitute, Where, And How?



## Shredder111 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm? Seriously though!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

ive had sex with a woman who wouldnt put out unless i spent mad loot on her, does that make her a prostitute? i think so

i also had a conversation with this woman at my school and after talking for 20mins she asked if i wanted a $20 blow job, i told her i only had a little money, she said i was cute and shed give me a discount. i said by little money i only had bus money, but i was uncomfortable about the whole situation


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 12, 2009)

YA.IgrowDANK said:


> haha.....this is funny...are you desperate....you need advice on how to find a prostitute? lol


No, I am just thinking about seeing a prostitootles myself and am just seeing who has seen one. I think theres more people who have than will admit it..


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 12, 2009)

Your pathedic for making this thread...LOL Bring on the slutz


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

brah, you dont need a hooker, bars are just as good for finding girls that put out and theres a smaller chance shes got some herp or syph


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2009)

if this kid is 18 he has three years before he can hit the bar scene


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 12, 2009)

go to mexico!!!! go to the strip clubs not trashy ones but nice ones!!! and you can fuck the girls there or in your hotel room for 1 or 200 bucks and there beautiful, but as far as getting one off the street thats a little to much for me


----------



## Keenly (Oct 12, 2009)

as a rule of thumb


hookers are not ever attractive


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

Keenly said:


> as a rule of thumb
> 
> 
> hookers are not ever attractive


if they were, they would be someones wife or girlfriend right?


----------



## Keenly (Oct 12, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> if they were, they would be someones wife or girlfriend right?


if they were they wouldnt be a hooker

it is possible they COULD be attractive but are too strung out on heroin to care


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 12, 2009)

No, I don't mean street hookers you silly little guys!


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 12, 2009)

I mean like escort style hookers, nice ones..


----------



## dhhbomb (Oct 13, 2009)

dude seriously there was a thread here about sites for people who just want to hook up for free there are tons of girls who just want dick dont care about much else search 4 it


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 13, 2009)

But they are so much easier and I don't want to get drunk and stay up all night for pussy (insomniac)..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2009)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/ads?query=w4m


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

I have an old guy i work with that fucks escorts. He's a 51 year old dude, told me for his birthday last yet he got him 2 and tried to make a sandwhich, ended up hurting his back rofl and couldn't really do much so he paid for them to do nothing for a few hours. I told him i woulda had them clean my house. I know thats kinda of topic but whatever. 

Wow fdd I want that filapina one lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2009)

that would be hella funny. call an escort and have her wash your dishes. just jack off while she does it and call it a fetish. lol


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL, it should be a fetish, I don't see any women doing dishes anymore lol. That would be a fetish, once they finish get a handjob from them after they're hands are all wrinkly, kinda like a old chick. LOL ahh i'v had a few too many beers this mornin'


----------



## grow space (Oct 13, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> if this kid is 18 he has three years before he can hit the bar scene


Where I live, when your 18, you can buy alcohol, go to clubs......life is good in here, but weather is terrible...!!!



This is the funniest thread title iv seen in some time LOL


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh comon now... A website full of hardcore stoners and no one has fucked an escort? What fuckin bullshit!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/ads?query=w4m


 damn! that's some pretty hot chicks in there.


----------



## naboo (Oct 13, 2009)

I fucked a hooker in Amsterdam last year when I was destroyed drunk.
She was prob the sexyist bitch id ever seen.
It was very uncomfortable tho. I wouldnt go back, but it was an experience.


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude, you gots to be prepared to be uncomfortable in a brothel. If it were me, I wouldn't give a fuck once I was in there..


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 13, 2009)

88malice said:


> LOL, it should be a fetish, I don't see any women doing dishes anymore lol. That would be a fetish, once they finish get a handjob from them after they're hands are all wrinkly, kinda like a old chick. LOL ahh i'v had a few too many beers this mornin'


ROFL @ the wrinkly hands.. damn i thought i was twisted


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 13, 2009)

y. in cozumel, mx.

She was easily a 8/10. $120 delivered to my hotel room door.

Worth it just for the experience.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 13, 2009)

When I was in Canada, They have slutty strip joints and regular ones,,,one chick grabbed me pulled me in this red room,,I was fucked up. She whipped out a condom and I was like what the fuck? 60$ for a blow job, and 120 for a fuck, HA HA,,,told her I had twenty American dollars,,needless to say the only thing I did was get the fuck outta there...Than ate breakfast at a topless resturant truck stop! WTF! Smoked crack with a whore though lol!!!


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 13, 2009)

dude you get ripped off in mexico $100 to $200 damn



jsteezy1290 said:


> go to mexico!!!! go to the strip clubs not trashy ones but nice ones!!! and you can fuck the girls there or in your hotel room for 1 or 200 bucks and there beautiful, but as far as getting one off the street thats a little to much for me


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 13, 2009)

the herb in cozumel though was a 4/10. 

but in all fairness...it was easy to come by. Turned out the jewelry vendor in front of the hotel dabbled in EVERYTHING. ;P 

Seriously he named every drug I've ever heard of...and a few I hadn't. He had me pegged as a coke d00d though as it took 5 different times/occasions of me saying "no"
to coke before he believed me. 

But hey...he had some good poota hook-up. She really was fine.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 13, 2009)

We got legal brothels here so fucking a hooker is not really cool. It's about $500-$1000 and they make you wear a rubber thicker than a pair of latex gloves! 

We got the Bunny Ranch, Love Ranch, Sage Ranch, Kit Kat, etc. It takes all the mystery out of it if you live around it.


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 13, 2009)

Philly Right down town I won't name the place in case it is still there but they treated you like a king!!! First the cab driver that took me there got paid $20. Then an old Asian lady (Mammason) poured me a glass of warm Saki and lined up about 20 hot lil Asian girls. She picked the cutes one and asked me if I approved. I did. She took me up to a room with a big padded table in the middle under rain fall shower head. She undressed me and got me on the table. She washed every nook and cranny for about 30 min. After that she dried me off gave me a towel and put me in the steam room for about 10 min while she got the room ready. the room was about 10 by 15 and had a platform in the middle about 18 inches high about the size of a double bed. I got a wonderful massage for about 45 min. After that she leaned in and in a whisper asked me what ells she could do to make me happy. At this point I was only $40 in to the program and very happy. $100 latter and we did the nasty. It was awesome. after she took me to another room that I could shower in and she dried me off powdered me up and helped me get dresses even tying my tie in a double Windsor knot. I was out the door for $140 plus a $40 dollar tip. It was by far the most pleasurable experience with a pro I have ever had. I was in the Army and then I worked on the fishing boats for a while so I have been with a few pro's around the world. I ended up going back to my hotel getting my friend and taking him back for another round on me. I saw the same girl and got her Pager Number. I saw her a few more times before I left Philly but didn't pay her just took her to the movies and she really liked bowling.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

wow! real professional. you scored dude!


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 13, 2009)

> I saw the same girl and got her Pager Number. I saw her a few more times before I left Philly but didn't pay her just took her to the movies and she really liked bowling.


LOL! I fucking laughed hard. That's hilarious, "she really liked bowling.." awesome!


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if they have bowling alleys where she came from. China somewhere. I miss that place. I can't tell you how many times I have gone out and spent more than 180 bucks and gone home and rubbed one out thinking about grudge fucking the skank i spent all my money on. Some times you just need the services of a pro. Plus they don't take half your shit when they leave. 
like Jane's Addiction says " I love those whores they never judge you, after all what can you say when your a whore"


----------



## firelane (Oct 13, 2009)

Go to www.eros.com


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I have gone out and spent more than 180 bucks and gone home and rubbed one out thinking about grudge fucking the skank i spent all my money on. Some times you just need the services of a pro. Plus they don't take half your shit when they leave.
> like Jane's Addiction says " I love those whores they never judge you, after all what can you say when your a whore"


 funny shit bro


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 13, 2009)

i have never been with an escort but some of my friends who worked in the cities used to order escorts to their room for 100-150 an hour. hot girls too..if you dont like who they send u can request someone different, or order whatever ethnicity u want. also some cheap hotels charge by the hour lol....they called em whore huts. i do not endorse or condone sex with prostitutes if my wife reads this.


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 13, 2009)

thats funny


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 14, 2009)

keenly you have no idea trust me and there strippers first whores second lol, trust me i been many times and before then never paid for a sex or had to but they were fuckin hot so i figured why not


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha funny thread...What are you looking for tips or encouragement? Good Luck On Your Hooker Fucking Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll admit I fucked a couple hookers in the Philippines. But, It's different over there. I didn't actually go looking for whores. I went to the strip club with my uncle. The stripper's there are 100 times hotter than the ones here. So when I found out you got to fuck them, I couldn't say no. I then went back two more times by myself b4 we left lol.


----------



## howhighru (Oct 15, 2009)

hell no i dont wanna disease.. gross shit there


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 15, 2009)

howhighru said:


> hell no i dont wanna disease.. gross shit there


 Gross Are you, by chance, female?


----------



## danrasta (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes i have in Lanzarote and in Amsterdam and well if you dont kno how to by now its best i dont tell ya!


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah that's the only problem.. STD'S MAN! FUCKING MOTHER FUCKING STD'S AND HIV'S, AID'S EE PEES MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## laserbrn (Oct 16, 2009)

Shredder111 said:


> Yeah that's the only problem.. STD'S MAN! FUCKING MOTHER FUCKING STD'S AND HIV'S, AID'S EE PEES MOTHER FUCKER!


May as well pay a pro. The bitch you pick up at a bar could be just the same. At least when your all fucked up and horny that hookers going to make you put on a condom. 

The bitch in the bar will tell you she's on the pill, then call you 4 weeks later and tell you she's pregnant. About the same time your junk is really burning and you don't feel so good.

Fuck it, go to the pro and save yourself the trouble.

And to the guy that took his hooker bowling...that defeats the purpose. Why fuck the same hooker 3 times and take her on dates? You don't do that because you don't have to.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey, if it's a reputable establishment, those girls get tested very frequently for std's,and it's a lot safer than getting drunk and taking someone home.Also, you'll be able to find someone willing to do what you like, who is experienced and knowledgeable.And you know she isn't gonna drunk dial your ass or tell her friends.I think hookers can be a very good thing.And for the record, I'm a girl.


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know, sheesh! Finally something positive=)


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't used one, but I think it should be legal.
It takes a lot of the risk out of the equation for both parties if it can take place in a safe environment, and one in which medical testing is a necessity.
I've had friends who have hooked when times were tough, and I wouldn't want to see anything bad happen to them just because they have to do it outside of the law.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a verry pretty prostitute from mexico try to get me to take her home to america to be my girl. Funny ass shit and she was so cute I was tempted.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2009)

i love dudes who say they have never paid for sex.. all i do is ask them if they are married, and when they reply yes, i then ask if the old lady has a job.. 90% of the time it is a big fat no, then i laugh in their face.. everyone who has ever had a girlfriend or wife has paid for sex many times over, and quite honestly, whores are cheaper...
i've been to the same place as that dude in philly... cant say i ever went bowling with her afterwards though... not unless i can count her tonsils as pins that is.. and for people who are afraid of diseases and what not, you have to be nuts nowadays to have sex with someone you met in a bar without a condom, let alone a hooker, and in fact i've never met a hooker who would have sex with you bareback anyways... i think hookers are way more safe about there sex than some drunk girls, after all it is there lively hood..
i was in amsterdam last year, cruising the redlight district, when i walked down this one street that was nothing but fat afro=american chicks, not really my thing, so turned the corner and was on the black latex and whips street, again not my thing, so i kept walking.. den i came across this beautiful chick, 8/10 no problem, the only thing was i swore this chick was pregnant i tell you.. big ass buddha belly and all.. i have to admit, i was kinda aroused by the site of it.. i couldn't do it though, and just found some other smoking hot chic who was not with child, and paid like 50 euro... it was nice and all, but for some reason i couldn't get my nut off... that part def. sucked..
i have seen my share of hot hookers, atleast they probably were before they were strung out on crack and herion that is.. and i don't get why it is legal to pay some chic to have sex on film, but if you aren't taping the action, it is illegal to pay a chic just to have sex with you.. this county is so assbackwards.. i say get down like amsterdam.. just legalize and tax everything.. sex, drugs, whatever it is that you want... lets all grow up and stop acting like this stuff doesn't go on and lets all make a profit from it, and no i am not talking about becoming pimps and pushers, lol..i am talking about legalization and taxation people..


----------



## juggyblaze (Oct 16, 2009)

lmfao 



racerboy71 said:


> i love dudes who say they have never paid for sex.. all i do is ask them if they are married, and when they reply yes, i then ask if the old lady has a job.. 90% of the time it is a big fat no, then i laugh in their face.. everyone who has ever had a girlfriend or wife has paid for sex many times over, and quite honestly, whores are cheaper...
> i've been to the same place as that dude in philly... cant say i ever went bowling with her afterwards though... not unless i can count her tonsils as pins that is.. and for people who are afraid of diseases and what not, you have to be nuts nowadays to have sex with someone you met in a bar without a condom, let alone a hooker, and in fact i've never met a hooker who would have sex with you bareback anyways... i think hookers are way more safe about there sex than some drunk girls, after all it is there lively hood..
> i was in amsterdam last year, cruising the redlight district, when i walked down this one street that was nothing but fat afro=american chicks, not really my thing, so turned the corner and was on the black latex and whips street, again not my thing, so i kept walking.. den i came across this beautiful chick, 8/10 no problem, the only thing was i swore this chick was pregnant i tell you.. big ass buddha belly and all.. i have to admit, i was kinda aroused by the site of it.. i couldn't do it though, and just found some other smoking hot chic who was not with child, and paid like 50 euro... it was nice and all, but for some reason i couldn't get my nut off... that part def. sucked..
> i have seen my share of hot hookers, atleast they probably were before they were strung out on crack and herion that is.. and i don't get why it is legal to pay some chic to have sex on film, but if you aren't taping the action, it is illegal to pay a chic just to have sex with you.. this county is so assbackwards.. i say get down like amsterdam.. just legalize and tax everything.. sex, drugs, whatever it is that you want... lets all grow up and stop acting like this stuff doesn't go on and lets all make a profit from it, and no i am not talking about becoming pimps and pushers, lol..i am talking about legalization and taxation people..


 
well said!!! oh and of course that prego chick would make you horny. ther release certain hormones and enzymes that trigger our (males) minds and make use more attracted to them sexually


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 16, 2009)

punani gonna kill ya dead.,.,lol.,.,dont stick ya cocky in desolate places


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually I fucked her about a dozen times. I paid Cash twice. Bowling doesn't cost $180 bucks!! Just cuz she was a hooker doesn't mean she doesn't like having fun!
The point of the whole thing was I hooked up with a steady piece of trim with out ANY EMOTIONAL ATTACHMENT while I was doing business in Philly! Whores are people too. Besides she was a smoking hot little Asian girl. You would gone back for tenths too!



laserbrn said:


> May as well pay a pro. The bitch you pick up at a bar could be just the same. At least when your all fucked up and horny that hookers going to make you put on a condom.
> 
> The bitch in the bar will tell you she's on the pill, then call you 4 weeks later and tell you she's pregnant. About the same time your junk is really burning and you don't feel so good.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 16, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Actually I fucked her about a dozen times. I paid Cash twice. Bowling doesn't cost $180 bucks!! Just cuz she was a hooker doesn't mean she doesn't like having fun!
> The point of the whole thing was I hooked up with a steady piece of trim with out ANY EMOTIONAL ATTACHMENT while I was doing business in Philly! Whores are people too. Besides she was a smoking hot little Asian girl. You would gone back for tenths too!


lol, the lil mex chick i partied with for two days in mexico. Hung out with her friends too. I ran out of money and she kept puttin out and bought a few beers. before i went home broke she bought me a coke and a hot dog and sent me on my merry way.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 16, 2009)

one time when i was 18 i was walking around sf at night with a friend and this little asian hoe popped her head out of a cheap old hotel front door and said something like you want to go? you you want to go come now and i ended up giving a gram of some purple for some head and i was dissapointed it took a long time to cum with a condom on and i payed 60$ for only 4 grams of purple anyways so i dont even think i got my 15$ worth and i wish i just woulda smoked it.

the funny thing is that my friend went after me, she had like a pimp and he had my friend wait outside while i went in and then when i was leaving the bitch told me to send my friend to her room and wait outside lol my friend came back like 15 minutes later i forgot what he payed but he payed in cash and not bud

and i remember asking the hoe how old she was and she said 19 but barely looked maybe 18 lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> one time when i was 18 i was walking around sf at night with a friend and this little asian hoe popped her head out of a cheap old hotel front door and said something like you want to go? you you want to go come now and i ended up giving a gram of some purple for some head and i was dissapointed it took a long time to cum with a condom on and i payed 60$ for only 4 grams of purple anyways so i dont even think i got my 15$ worth and i wish i just woulda smoked it.
> 
> the funny thing is that my friend went after me, she had like a pimp and he had my friend wait outside while i went in and then when i was leaving the bitch told me to send my friend to her room and wait outside lol my friend came back like 15 minutes later i forgot what he payed but he payed in cash and not bud
> 
> and i remember asking the hoe how old she was and she said 19 but barely looked maybe 18 lol


my buddy and i got offered blowjobs at a gas station in Oakland one day. all she wanted was 5 dollars so she could buy a bag of rice. we both politely denied service.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

good call...


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 17, 2009)

That rocks. See ho's are people too. They're doing the lords work.



The Warlord said:


> lol, the lil mex chick i partied with for two days in mexico. Hung out with her friends too. I ran out of money and she kept puttin out and bought a few beers. before i went home broke she bought me a coke and a hot dog and sent me on my merry way.


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Oct 17, 2009)

Sex in a relationship or with one you're emotionally bonded to is different then sex without emotional attachment. It's the equivalence of helping each other masturbate mutually.

I never said it wasn't fun, it's still real awesome lol but my point is, prostitution isn't just about having sex. Sure I'll agree, it's an obviously large part but you're also paying for the experience. Okay, the cheaper it is the cheaper the experience is, but that is the same for anything. To get something worth while you need the investment be it time, interest, and/or money. I once, and only once purchased the time of a prostitute. It was in Antwerp Belgium. I was there on vacation, and met this really wonderful girl during the day at a coffee shop, hung out, had an absolute blast. she had to go work,so I grabbed her email and promised to write. I saw her later in the red light district, 'working' I was shocked for a second at first, but then decided it's no different then a job, and over there the standards are much much cleaner. Anyways I ended up meeting her again, had a blast, and went our separate ways. It really added a jewel to my euro trip. I don't regret any of it. Shit was 'cash.' 
I even email her still as her only Canadian penpal. If you want sex, theres a lot of ways to do it, but if you're in the right place, at the right time, yeah sure for the right amount of cash, it's an experience I felt in my own personal circumstance was all that much more.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah sex wit out emotional attachment is way better cause when they start to talk bitch or complain you can ignore em and say goodbye.. i have never fucked a prostitute but i have had and will continue to have my more then fair share of one night stands.. and yeah bein wit someone is more fullfilling but bein wit someone for a moment hurts less in the end and is more fun overall..


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

wel... let's just say the pro's down here are less than savory.... they mostly walk the ghetto streets like cracked out zombies wearing tattered, dirty clothing.. I would have to be at a very desperate and low point in my life to go there.. =( wished I lived in miami.


----------

